# ESystem 3083 Modem Driver



## ronanos (May 25, 2008)

Hi,

I have an esystem 3083 running windows XP. I lost the installation disk. Has anybody got the modem drivers for this laptop? I have downloaded several off the net but they give different errors ( e.g. device doesnt work in device manager saying code 10 ) or device is working correctly in system manager but another application is "using the com port" when you try to dial. Does anyone have the original drivers from the system CD?

Thanks,
Ronan


----------



## cRABu (May 25, 2008)

driverguide.com you will find it here, reg is free


----------



## ronanos (May 26, 2008)

Hi,
The Driver from driverguide doesnt work. Can anybody with the original install disks for this laptop send me the driver for the modem?

Thanks,
Ronan


----------



## ronanos (May 29, 2008)

*Solution*

Ok after a bit of research, that frustrated me so hopefully will save somebody some time,  I found out that the esystem 3083 is the same as the advent 7086. As there is no way to get the esystem 3083 drivers anymore you can get the advent ones from http://support.thetechguys.com/layout.aspx?ID={d79b66e2-347e-4fb9-8830-c4c953a37f00}&CatID={9ca6fe4f-afa1-4f78-9066-3baad3c0000c}

For all the quick solutions from driverguide etc and all these places that you have to PAY to download drivers from they detect the modem incorrectly and you end up paying for a smartlink driver or an SIS modem driver. Its actually an Agere driver and the other ones from the driverguide etc dont work.

Later,
Ronan


----------

